# church/temple ruins



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't hashed out all the logistics and infrastructure yet, but I want to move my haunt to what i think will be it's permanent home for 2015. It will be in a location people can't see it and that I can work on come spring and keep most things in place all year. I will likely start another thread with details on what to do as far as layout and design including maps.

One thing I learned in 2014 was it was very difficult to get scares in an open cemetery. You have to be creative with finding hiding spaces and places to conceal props, etc.

I was thinking about designing a walk through experience that would include the ruins of various buildings, with the focal point likely being a church or temple. This might give me the separation, cover, and atmosphere I'm looking for.

I'd love some input, ideas, warnings (especially one's specifically talking me out of such a big project).

I was perusing Google images for inspiration and came across a few that represent some aspects I had in mind:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

The ruins will add to the ambiance and give you places to scare from, don't forget a mausoleum or two


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this would make for a fabulous haunt, and it's definitely on the monster scale end of the haunt spectrum I would think this would be a project that would grow over time, because you're looking at building permanent structures and that will take time unless you get an army of helpers.

You'll need to start looking into what's required in terms of building permits and insurance before you jump into this.


----------

